# Tokushima Any good???



## Hanshin

Anyone trialled tokushima reels?

11 s/s ball bearings sounds the business.
Interested to hear reviews if used.

Ta


----------



## ArWeTherYet

I have no experience with that brand, but the usual problem with cheap Chinese made reels are their drag washers (or lack there of) and there poor quality ball bearings. Drag washers aren't too hard to maintain, but bearings, especially if there are a lot of them can be a little trickier. If you want a cheap reel best look for something with less than 6 bearings. There usually easier to pull apart to give everything a clean and grease as needed.


----------



## RackRaider

how much are they?
anyway I'd be too scared of them failing on a big fish to buy one


----------



## Hanshin

Thanks rackraider & arwethereyet.
Duly noted. 
On eBay bidding from about $5....I'd never heard of them before. Japanese name but invariably made in china. 
Ta


----------



## kiwipea

Yes have bought 4 of these reels, 2 of 1000 model, 1 of 2000,and 1 of 4000. Had them for best part a year now
The 1000's and the 2000 have had plenty of work in estuary fishing and have performed ok, without any problems to date 
the 4000 has only been fished with a couple of times and again performed ok, (landed a couple nice Aust. salmon)
Bought them all thru ebay, paid between $10/$20 each if I remember right.

I prefer to buy cheaper gear for yak fishing and throw away when starts to play up, Chucked out a cheap Jarvis Walker
reel that was a crap reel from day one. 
Figure it is a cheaper option to replace cheapie reels often, than expensive reels that still cop a rough time in kayak fishing ( My good Pflueger reel had to have all bearings replaced after 1 season use)

But I'm a rite ole skinflint when it comes to buying fishing gear ;-) ;-)

kp


----------



## Hanshin

Thanks kiwipea, good to know. Will probably pick a cheapie up & see how goes.


----------



## Evoids

Hanshin said:


> Will probably pick a cheapie up & see how goes.


For that price it's probably your best bet. Pick up the cheapie and if it stuffs up well your only out ten fifteen bucks. :lol:


----------



## CommandAh

There was a load crack and the handle of my Tokushima reel ( TP-X5000) broke of.... bugger. But I still had the fish. So I rotated the spool arm wih my right hand seated the but of handle in my groin and gripped the rod high up and kept rotating. Makes you realise how many turns the bail arm makes when you are doing it by hand one rotation at a time against a determined fish. Well when I saw colour I coould not have been happier a big fish. Too big for my net... well give it a go ... head first and tail and 1/3rd out, a two handed lift got it on the tramp, a 74cm Snapper. Drewboy as always was there to see the fun and snapped this pic. (note the reel handle in my ungloved hand)
ATTACHMENTS

Ian's-fish.jpg (38.06 KiB) Viewed 7 times
CommandAh
New Member

Posts: 12
Joined: Sat Sep 01, 2012 7:18 am
Location: Adelaide


----------



## cheaterparts

from a report I did on Vyak 8/6/13 ---just an update to an old report on some Ebay cheapy reels the report was from sep 26 2012



cheaterparts said:


> With snapper season starting up again I thought I would have a look at my gear - Mainly what I used in PPB last season
> so I'm about to chuck out one of my Latitude XS30 reels ( it was kept for spares )and I thought I'd put up a bit of a report on them - surpisingly they for cheap reels have done quite well
> 
> I bought three in april of 2011 as cheap whiting reels ( cost about $ 13 each ) and fitted them up with cheap ebay braid 2 got 10 lb and 1 got 6 lb
> 
> the 2 with the heavier line have had the lion share of the work - the biggest fish caught on them have been 2 gummys over 1 meter in WP and a 74 cm snapper in PPB
> and who knows how many other species they have been my light bait reels the rest of the time or how much salt water has gone over them
> 
> all reels were pulled down when bought cleaned and lubed with Inox grease
> 
> there are some areas on the reels that have been salt water effected but untill now none of the bearing had given up - these reels apart from the first lube have not been serviced or cleaned/washed unless they got rained on
> 
> all in all have done a pretty good job for cheap rubbish reels
> 
> I'll see how long the other 2 last


the second reel to had a problem in the last couple of weeks when the one way clutch bearing seamed to have failed 
I just striped the front off to find that the small spring that workes the one way bearing had bent

I could have straightened it but grabed the spring out of the first failed reel which only had rough bearings in the front spindle ( must have been dunked under water to many times

so 2 of these $13 reels are still going and are well over 2 year old these reels see a lot of kayak fishing 
I must say that the reels are looking quite salt effected in places and they still get little attention in the way of being cleaned
( sometimes the salt get washed off if they get rained on )

both remaining reels seam to be just as smooth as they were braid new

and as another matter of interest the Inox MX6 grease was still soft , infact it looked like it was brand new , not bad for grease that has been under the rotor but still open to the atmosphere for over 2 years in salt effected areas

these were not Tokushima but a melaluka brand and I think the biggest thing is to service them before using them and use a very good water proof grease


----------

